# Ackie questions



## Trewin (Aug 3, 2015)

So iv been building my ackie enclosure and its almost finished, we just have to stain it with moisture proof stuff now. I want to have a retes stack under the basking spot, but they look really ugly. Has anyone got any ideas to make them look better? i also read that people don't use thermostats for their ackie's basking globe. if it reached 55 degrees on the basking spot, without a thermostat wouldn't it keep rising?? What do u guys use? Thanks


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't use a thermostat for my monitors or my dragons. Instead, I use a timer. The animals can more closer if they want hotter or further away if its too hot. I have a basking hot that reaches between 50 and 70 degrees and my Gillen's love it. Just make sure your monitors can escape the heat. My light comes on in the morning and off just after lunch time. 

I also just have branches and small hollows for my Gillen's monitors to climb on rather than a stack. I prefer the natural look, rather than the stack - but either works fine.


----------



## Trewin (Aug 4, 2015)

ok thanks. ill probable do the same with the branches under the basking light, because the rates stack just looks really bad


----------



## denozo (Aug 4, 2015)

What size enclosure is that? How many gillens and how old are they?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 4, 2015)

Trewin said:


> ok thanks. ill probable do the same with the branches under the basking light, because the rates stack just looks really bad



Remember that Ackies are less aboreal and will still need somewhere to hide. 



denozo said:


> What size enclosure is that? How many gillens and how old are they?



My Gillen's are 6 months old and the enclosure is an old ZooMed which is 45cm wide x65cm tall. I was planning on upsizing as they grow but for a pair I think this enclosure size if fine.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2015)

For my ackies ( adults and babies ) I go to a local granite/marble shop and ask for the off cuts of slate. I brake the slate up into plates and then liquid nail them to form a more natural looking reetes stack. Hold heat better than wood and is easier to clean.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 5, 2015)

Blinky said:


> For my ackies ( adults and babies ) I go to a local granite/marble shop and ask for the off cuts of slate. I brake the slate up into plates and then liquid nail them to form a more natural looking reetes stack. Hold heat better than wood and is easier to clean.



Awesome idea!


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 10, 2015)

[MENTION=38004]Blinky[/MENTION] how long after you liquid nails the stack together did you move the animals into the enclosure as from my experience with heat the liquid nails puts off styrene and phenyl fumes for quite some time (around 3 months) until completely cured. These fumes can be a deadly cocktail for your animals unless very good ventilation is used.  ......................Ron


----------



## Blinky (Aug 18, 2015)

Put them out after 12 hours of drying ( over night ) no issues ever and been doing this for couple of years now and got taught the idea off a legend


----------



## phatty (Aug 20, 2015)

for all my monitors I leave the light on for about 12 hour period you will find that the rock/ slate/ wood will only get to a certain temp if placed the correct distance. I find the warmer the basking temp the less they bask (time wise) and more active they are. if they have a cooler basking temp they will sit for longer under the light to get to a desired temp. its also good to have different heat ranges so they can cool off if they want


----------

